# gifting sitting villagers??



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

is there a way to get them to stand so you can give them a gift???  I know whacking em with a net but that's a no go with friendship lvl.  I wish i can just hand em the gifts while they're preoccupied.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 9, 2020)

When I go to a villager’s house and they sit down; I leave and reenter and rush to them before they sit. Outside, I talk to them once or twice and then stand there and wait. Eventually they get up. I am still trying to figure out faster ways to get them to stand up; haven’t thought of anything yet though. I think they should let us give them items even when they are sitting.


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Try to take a photo of them, mine always get up as soon as I try to take a picture of them sitting in a cute location >.>
Honestly though, waiting a few minutes and checking back might be your best bet. 

I did have Aurora go "Oh, you want to talk to me? let me get up first" at one point, she then stood up and let me talk to her normally... It surprised me a lot


----------



## Skunk (Aug 9, 2020)

I just run against them, and they will get up if you push against em.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

does this also apply when they are sitting waiting for KK to preform?


----------



## Barney (Aug 9, 2020)

If they're sitting outside, you can just run into them until they stand up - I guess it's coded that way so the villagers don't block you off if they sit in a small gap.


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

I think I've seen villagers sit down near KK for hours at a time. At that point I think your best bet is saving and restarting the game... That should put them in new spots I think


----------



## Skunk (Aug 9, 2020)

oh, if theyre sitting for K.K i dont think there is a way to get them off the stool :[


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 9, 2020)

You can run at them if they're sitting on the floor, and they'll stand up, but if they're in a chair, I just wait.
Yeah if it's the kk concert, I just reload.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 9, 2020)

Barney said:


> If they're sitting outside, you can just run into them until they stand up - I guess it's coded that way so the villagers don't block you off if they sit in a small gap.


ohh interesting. for some reason i had no idea they're actually coded this way  you really do learn something new about the game everyday lmao. i normally just leave for a bit then come back if the villager i want to gift is sitting down. usually they'd be walking around again by the time i come back. if they're watching kk slide though, i just wait until later or save the game and come back.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 9, 2020)

Its gotten very annoying for me, epsecially since my villagers seem to be very rude. I go into the house and they immediately go to sit down and read, like hello you have a guest, is that the best time to read now? I do the leave and reenter thing but sometime that gets really tedious, like one time was doing it with faune and everytime she entered she would head to sit and was just far enough away I couldn't intercept her in time, the 6th or 7th try I finally moved perfectly enough to talk to her in time. Even more frustrating was yesterday reneigh was sitting, then would get up and immediately fish, then sit down again, was in a corner too so couldn't just move her when she was fishing, drove me nuts.


----------



## JSS (Aug 9, 2020)

I just save and then go back in if they're likely in the museum or sitting on an item. The taking a photo suggestion is genius though, they always ran away for me too. Time for reverse psychology!


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 9, 2020)

You can literally just keep walking into them and they'll stand up, unless they're sitting in a chair of sorts


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

Yea... It still would make sense if I could gift them an item when they're sitting on a chair.


----------



## Mick (Aug 9, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Yea... It still would make sense if I could gift them an item when they're sitting on a chair.



I know right? I have been giving one of my villagers a lot of items because their original home is just stupid. But they have a chair right next to the entrance where they always start, and that means they usually sit down the moment you enter... As in, there isn't even time to reach him before he's sitting. Very frustrating haha


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

Mick said:


> I know right? I have been giving one of my villagers a lot of items because their original home is just stupid. But they have a chair right next to the entrance where they always start, and that means they usually sit down the moment you enter... As in, there isn't even time to reach him before he's sitting. Very frustrating haha




It is very frustrating! I have to enter, leave, and re-enter the home multiple times!!!


----------

